# 2021 Specialized Stumpjumper - best climbing and descending mountain bike?



## mtwitche (Mar 24, 2008)

I'd be nervous about those flex seat stays. Back in the day, I had a
the original Trek Liquid, also with flexy seat stays instead of link suspension. These put tremendous strain on the seat tube and I broke 2 of these frames, each a year apart. The both broke in the same place (middle of the seat tube). My 3rd Liquid was when they changed to a more usual suspension type. That one broke 2 (but in a different place). Trek and my LBS helped me switch over to the Remedy in 2009 and that bike is still going strong! With improvements in carbon fiber technology, this may no longer be an issue, let's hope.


----------



## Jim_t (Oct 13, 2020)

I've got a full Carbon bike that is spec'd out with full XT and weighs 25 lbs for 2400. The bike is made by Stradalli. Why pay the 9,000 dollar price tag?


----------



## Craig_Bryan (Aug 7, 2020)

I live in Virginia and ride all types of trails. Some trails are rocky and some tight switchbacks. Mountains to flat. 
2.6 tire in rear?
I am thinking the new stumpy, or Pivot 429 pro X01or Giant Trance X 29 pro 0/1?
So no too low BB or too long. 
What say you folks?
I do like the swat box.
Also I am 6'1" 165 pounds
Thank you ?


----------



## John60 (Oct 14, 2020)

So why so fast? Shame to see it all go by so quickly and make speed the reason to purchase the bike.


----------



## skibum1 (Jan 3, 2005)

The mere fact you can adjust this bike in various ways before a ride brings true value to the table. Whether one uses all the adjustments or not, to be able to do this is very nice touch. Storage on the bike is a plus and appears they made it better from previous models. Looking forward to demo. Any idea when lbs should start to get them in?


----------



## David_H_Dallas (Aug 26, 2020)

I had the original flex seat stays. I had a titanium Litespeed Ocoee and in the 1990's rode trails from the White Mountains in New England to the Poconos in Pennsylvania to Pochahontas County in West Virginia. It was such a great bike and I kick myself for letting it go just 2 years ago. As singletrack trail bike it had just enough give to save your butt for another day and just that awesome artistry and pure simplicity of design. Litespeed...RIP!


----------



## aroundoz (Sep 9, 2008)

I owned a 2013 Salsa Horsethief that had flexing seat stays in lieu of a pivot and it was aluminum. Unfortunately I can't speak to the longevity of it because it was stolen but the idea has been around for a while. Kind of surprised Specialized didn't want to do it on the alum version since Salsa was able to.


----------

